# Top 5 UTV Accessories



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Ready&#8230;. Go..

.


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

Roof/top


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Rain poncho.

Is it a Polaris UTV? If so then you need a 2nd, non-Polaris UTV to tow it back when it breaks.


-DallanC


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

DallanC said:


> Rain poncho.
> 
> Is it a Polaris UTV? If so then you need a 2nd, non-Polaris UTV to tow it back when it breaks.
> 
> -DallanC


Ha&#8230; yeah, a RZR. Better get that winch I've been thinking about. :neutral:

Have the rooftop already. :smile:


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

DallanC said:


> Rain poncho.
> 
> Is it a Polaris UTV? If so then you need a 2nd, non-Polaris UTV to tow it back when it breaks.
> 
> -DallanC


Guess I lucked out. 2008...the year that had bad air filter problem. I put a Dragon Fire air filter canister on...and haven't had a single issue with it so far. Only thing I've replaced is a cv boot. Been a great machine.

...yeah yeah..your best friends friend who runs a rental shop...


----------



## hazmat (Apr 23, 2009)

Winch, storage box ,gun holders, a custom made spotting scope mount, windshield.all of this on my 2016 teryx 4. I absolutely love this machine. It came stock with bumpers and the roof led headlights so I didn't have to add them.


----------



## Jmgardner (Sep 17, 2014)

picked up a yamaha rhino recently. came with a windshield which i have found to be priceless. put a good winch on it, which i luckily haven't had to use yet. also put together a little emergency box using an ammo can and tools from harbor freight. and most importantly... A CUP HOLDER! lol


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

I dont own a UTV, but I'll be honest I've been considering selling off our snowmobiles and getting a utility style one for ice fishing / summer use. *IF* I got one, I would add:

Winch,

Enclosed cab kit,

Heater kit: https://www.amazon.com/Firestorm-Compact-Defrost-Full-Sized-Polaris/dp/B00FDW49X4

Track Kit: 




ATV/UTV HiLift Jack: https://www.rockymountainatvmc.com/p/726/36133/Hi-Lift-ATV-UTV-Jack

-DallanC


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Mirrors middle and side. Bungees and a towstrap if any polaris are around, towed two last fall. Windshield that folds down, otherwise inside gets covered in dust or the back wind blocker to keep dust out of cab.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

hazmat said:


> *Wench*


+100 Don't leave home without one.
Goggles and a dust mask. I have to laugh watching them go by on each others bumper.


----------



## hazmat (Apr 23, 2009)

Huge29 said:


> Mirrors middle and side. Bungees and a towstrap if any polaris are around, towed two last fall. Windshield that folds down, otherwise inside gets covered in dust or the back wind blocker to keep dust out of cab.


I used to be one of those polaris owners on the wrong end of being towed back to camp. So glad I sold it and upgraded to the kawasaki


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

I have a half windshield, roof and Koplin gun rack.

Thinking a winch and brush guard/front bumper for sure.


.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Winch, cab, tracks, rear view mirrors, two way radio.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Safety glasses. Seem to get more bugs in the eyes using utv

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

There is no top 5, you need them all.


Lighted whips


This is the 2 way GMRS radio. Didnt take a picture of the CB.


Antennas for the radios


Need the manufactures to come up with some more items. I am running out of things.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Nice reb, good looking machine! 

I'm really thinking a winch and skids are next on the list for me. Then maybe brush guards/bumpers.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Surface to surface heat seeking missile launcher.:shock:


----------



## BigT (Mar 11, 2011)

After Thursday's adventure this week, I would not leave home without a tire repair kit... Maybe this is more of a common sense item that everyone else carried and somehow I overlooked! 

Nothing like babying the UTV 5 miles back on a narly trail to avoid sleeping on the mountain!


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

BigT said:


> Nothing like babying the UTV 5 miles back on a narly trail to avoid sleeping on the mountain!


Meh, you just need a overweight wife to stand on the opposite corner.










-DallanC


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Definitely agree on a tire repair kit. Maybe a small bottle jack and tool kit to follow.

Oh and a sweet LED light bar.

And some of those nuts to hang from the back..... wait those are stupid.


----------



## BigT (Mar 11, 2011)

DallanC said:


> Meh, you just need a overweight wife to stand on the opposite corner.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats funny... I was scouting with 3 other friends for a LE elk hunt. Had something similar to keep the weight off the wheel. It worked!


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Bax* said:


> And some of those nuts to hang from the back..... wait those are stupid.


These thingies?

http://www.pickupspecialties.com/Truck_Nuts/truck_balls_trucknutz.htm

Yeah, weird. What's the purpose of the little ones for a keychain? Sick, just sick. 

Tire repair kit over the nutz for sure.

.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Fire extinguisher?

http://www.ksl.com/?sid=40791127&ni...lodes-sparks-wildfire-in-american-fork-canyon

-DallanC


----------



## Jmgardner (Sep 17, 2014)

BigT said:


> After Thursday's adventure this week, I would not leave home without a tire repair kit... Maybe this is more of a common sense item that everyone else carried and somehow I overlooked!


yeah after having a similar situation, i now carry a 10-plug tire plug kit, a can of fix-a-flat, and a foot pump like the one below as part of my overall emergency kit. think it goes a long way towards being prepared with out taking up a whole lot of space. https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B001FAO8I4/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o03_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## hazmat (Apr 23, 2009)

For those that went with the new Polaris rzr please get that recall taken care of . these news stories of little kids getting burned up are a bummer and are getting old .for those that don't know about it the new Polaris utvs are catching fire and burning to the ground there has been a recall issued


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Heck we caught fire on the first trip with my father in laws can am. Good thing we had a cooler full of water and diet coke. It was also a good thing there was a gap big enough to poor the fluid onto the flames. Yes we have a fire extinguisher now. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

A fire extinguisher is on the list for sure. 

Just ordered a cargo box to put all my stuff in.



.


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

DallanC said:


> Fire extinguisher?
> 
> http://www.ksl.com/?sid=40791127&ni...lodes-sparks-wildfire-in-american-fork-canyon
> 
> -DallanC


Definitely if you own a Polaris


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

The problem with having a fire extinguisher on your vehicle is that it is usually used for someone elses instead of yours. When you have a vehicle catch on fire there is usually very little time to get out and get the extinguisher into action unless it is sitting right next to you. 

Also every extinguisher should be checked at least once a year and most of them should be replaced every couple of years. If there is a fireman on the board here I like for him to chime in on them.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Good point Critter.

I'm not a fireman, but have had a bit of training at work in their use. I've used a couple to put out small brush fires that I've ran acrossed or have responded to. As a rule of thumb, an extinguisher should be used for escape purposes only. If able to do safely and if the fire is caught soon enough they are a valuable tool.

ABC type extinguishers will work fine for most small fires, but there are other types that are more expensive and contain different types of agents within.

I really need to get one. As the saying goes, I'd rather have one and not need it..

You're correct on the inspection. They should be inspected every time you go out to make sure they are charged at least. Some light tapping on the bottom and some shaking periodically will help keep the agent loose and will help to prevent sticking.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

2" lift and bigger tires. Check.


----------

